# SOG Knives



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2016)

Are they considered a decent knife?

Specifically the SEAL Pup.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2016)

Paging @Barbarian and @x SF med 

Also, @DA SWO - check out this thread.  Man have I learned about knives!

Knife sharpening techniques for all


----------



## Muppet (Aug 6, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Are they considered a decent knife?
> 
> Specifically the SEAL Pup.



Not sure of SEAL pup but I have a SOG Trident, Flash and something else, forget the name. It's sharp, OK for a mass made product. I am told they are U.S. made but forget. Not a Harsey or Medford but for mass product, IMHO, not bad.

M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2016)

Most of their stuff is made in the US, they're HQ'd in Bellingham WA, IIRC.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a Flash, used it throughout Afghanistan, and it is my "garage knife". Not a bad knife but I prefer Gerbers. Nothing against high end companies at all, but I'm more comfortable with a $40 Gerber because they are easier (to me) to maintain and if I lose it I'm not out a car payment.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 6, 2016)

Never had the knives but have a couple of their multi-tools.  I like them.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a bad ass knife for you when we link up in OCT....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I have a Flash, used it throughout Afghanistan, and it is my "garage knife". Not a bad knife but I prefer Gerbers. Nothing against high end companies at all, but I'm more comfortable with a $40 Gerber because they are easier (to me) to maintain and if I lose it I'm not out a car payment.



Yep I'm the same way with Kershaw folders. Cheap, sharp, and who cares when it breaks or is lost. Only issue I have with them is that they are made in China now. But the $30 Kershaw folder I bought last year, is still razer sharp and gets used a lot.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Had an SOG during my SWA deployment. Loved it, kept its edge despite its being abused, very well made...sadly I lost it on another deployment. Here it is on my hip, barely visible but it's the only pic I have of it.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Not sure of SEAL pup but I have a SOG Trident, Flash and something else, forget the name. It's sharp, OK for a mass made product. I am told they are U.S. made but forget. Not a Harsey or Medford but for mass product, IMHO, not bad.
> 
> M.


I also have the Trident.  It's been a good daily use knife.  Haven't checked recently but if you have access to Promotive, actually I think it's now ExpertVoice or something, pricing is pretty competitive/good value.


----------

